# Central NJ- Deep Cut Orchid Society 1/12/10



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Deep Cut Orchid Society has a meeting tomorrow, 1/12/10. Their meetings are open to the public, and free. Cordelia from J&L Orchids will be there, talking about miniature orchids. It sounds interesting, and since I have all small vivs, miniatures are probably a perfect fit for me! If anyone else wants to go, here's the link to Deep Cut Home Page.

Barring any natural/man-made (i.e. husband-made! LOL) disaster, I'll be going. Look for me if you decide to go!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Jand L has a great selection of minis, you will definitely find plenty of frog friendly orchids there! Makes me jealous


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Aw mann... I can't make it... Do you have any idea when the next one is?


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

It was an interesting evening. The meetings are monthly, but I'll be volunteering with them at the show at Dearborn Market. The show is Feb 4-7. Info is available on their site.

While I was there, I got a Mediocalcar decorata. Not from central america, actually native to Madagascar, but it should do well in a viv.


----------

